
She Kills People from 7,850 Miles Away - walterclifford
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/18/she-kills-people-from-7-850-miles-away.html
======
NickHaflinger
Death and destruction reduced to banality and written in the style of some
cheap pulp novel.

